# How long does benzo withdrawal last?



## Redefine

This is an extension of my last thread about tapering off klonopin. I was just wondering for those who withdrew off of benzos how long your withdrawal symptoms lasted after taking your last dose. I took my last dose of .125 mg July 13th and still can't sleep without sleep aids and am still experiencing anxiety.


----------



## euphoria

The anxiety and insomnia will never go away, if you had them both to start with. Actual withdrawal varies depending on how long you used them for, what doses were used, and how abrupt the taper was. It usually lasts several months, with 2-4 weeks of the worst withdrawals.


----------



## Lizz

I dont even want to think about going off my xanax i take 2mg 3 times a day. I dont know how it ended up so high but they really dont do anything for me anymore except give me withdrawl symptoms if i dont take one for a day. i did get off xanax for about 8 months but i was given liquid phenobarbital while i was detoxing...about 10 days i was fine.


----------



## Redefine

euphoria said:


> The anxiety and insomnia will never go away, if you had them both to start with. Actual withdrawal varies depending on how long you used them for, what doses were used, and how abrupt the taper was. It usually lasts several months, with 2-4 weeks of the worst withdrawals.


Yea but the anxiety and insomnia I had before the klonopin was nowhere near as bad. I'm actually getting some agoraphobia, something I've never had before. Sleeping is impossible even after a whole day of exercise because my mind just won't shut up.

A lot of people are saying phenobarbital is the way to go. I mean if I was able to get some that would be great. However I just have the feeling that getting some isn't easy. Keep in mind I can't just order some, my parents would never let me.

I don't know if I would be able to take 4 months of this.

Would taking a pill when I'm really anxious sabotage my recovery at all?


----------



## jim_morrison

Possibly valium might help, as i think someone has said before, as I'm pretty sure it has an even longer half life than Klonopin.


----------



## DMBfan

Like I posted in the other thread the withdrawal symptoms tend to peak 5-10 days after cessation and gradually get better. You are still in the "worst of it" window. I would try to stick it out at this point for a couple more weeks, use sleep aids as needed, and see if things improve. Just remember, withdrawal symptoms mimic, and even amplify, the anxiety symptoms you were treating. You're at a week without klonopin so I'd try to resist the urge to take a pill at this point unless things get really bad (since your goal is to get off permanently.)


----------



## Medline

Lizz said:


> I dont even want to think about going off my xanax i take 2mg 3 times a day. I dont know how it ended up so high but they really dont do anything for me anymore except give me withdrawl symptoms if i dont take one for a day. i did get off xanax for about 8 months but i was given liquid phenobarbital while i was detoxing...about 10 days i was fine.


Could you please give a "detox report"? It seems many here want to know how it works & feels to get off benzos using phenobarbital. 10 days is pretty fast, how much mg of what benzo did you consume in average for how long before detoxing? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Medline

jim_morrison said:


> Possibly valium might help, as i think someone has said before, as I'm pretty sure it has an even longer half life than Klonopin.


It has, Librium is an option too.


----------



## euphoria

Redefine said:


> Would taking a pill when I'm really anxious sabotage my recovery at all?


It might delay it a little bit, but not much.


----------



## Lizz

Medline said:


> Could you please give a "detox report"? It seems many here want to know how it works & feels to get off benzos using phenobarbital. 10 days is pretty fast, how much mg of what benzo did you consume in average for how long before detoxing? Thanks in advance!


at the point of detox i was taking about 4 mg of xanax a day sometimes more. my first day they gave me nothing, but i had xanax in my system so i was fine. 2nd day i got my huge dose of phenobarbital and thought i was fine until i had to go to sleep, i freaked out and they gave me some kind of "sleep aid" (so they say )it wasnt even as strong as tylonol pm! so i was up all night. my only hopes were those doses of phenobarbital 3 times a day. after day 4 i was ok, very nervous and shaky but i was ok. the whole time i had sleep problems so they put me on another medication to sleep, it actually worked and within 10 days i was fine...still a lil nervous and shaky but i could handle it. i was happy. i went home and after 6 months i got back on xanax and im in the same boat. i need to get off but i wont do it any other way than detoxing.


----------



## jakejohnson007

I've never been on benzo's for more than a year straight. I have come off of them a couple times after being on them for ~6-8 months straight. I can say coming off of them was unpleasant, but the worst of it was in the first week. Things got gradually better. After the second week, I was back to baseline. The worst of it was probably days 3-6.

If you've been on klonopin more than a year, you might have a harder time weaning off. If you're already several days in cold-turkey, you may be near turning the corner. Monitor yourself. If you can turn the corner and get through the worst of it, you'll find solace in knowing each day will actually be easier than the previous as your body restores your baseline GABA balance. You can always exercise or watch movies to take your mind off of it. Good luck!


----------



## Redefine

jakejohnson007 said:


> I've never been on benzo's for more than a year straight. I have come off of them a couple times after being on them for ~6-8 months straight. I can say coming off of them was unpleasant, but the worst of it was in the first week. Things got gradually better. After the second week, I was back to baseline. The worst of it was probably days 3-6.
> 
> If you've been on klonopin more than a year, you might have a harder time weaning off. If you're already several days in cold-turkey, you may be near turning the corner. Monitor yourself. If you can turn the corner and get through the worst of it, you'll find solace in knowing each day will actually be easier than the previous as your body restores your baseline GABA balance. You can always exercise or watch movies to take your mind off of it. Good luck!


Thanks for the input, much appreciated. I tapered over a period of almost 2 months so it's not cold turkey. I was at about 1.5 mg a day.

I took .25mg the other day because I was going out somewhere and I actually felt normal even slept without a sleep aid. With this in mind I'm thinking my brains real close to coming to normal GABA receptor levels. I'm just going to have to stick through it a few more weeks and I think I'll be back to normal. I guess we'll see. I'm going to try my best to not take anymore klonopin at all.


----------



## BradPit

Maybe you tapered to quickly your GABA receptors did not have enough time to get back to normal... I am down to 0.5mg Xanax God if can free myself from this benzo hell I don't think I will ever take any more of this s##t except for a panic attack it's not worth it to go trough all this suffering ...


----------



## Redefine

BradPit said:


> Maybe you tapered to quickly your GABA receptors did not have enough time to get back to normal... I am down to 0.5mg Xanax God if can free myself from this benzo hell I don't think I will ever take any more of this s##t except for a panic attack it's not worth it to go trough all this suffering ...


I feel you man. I'm finally starting to get better. DMBfan was right about it being at its worst 5-10 days. Anxiety is getting better and I'm starting to eat better. I can't wait to be back to normal. You're right man, I'll never take a benzo again ever. I'm anti-drug now.


----------



## cagr1805

*detoxing from xanax*

I've been going off xanax for about 2 months now. I've been taking it for about 7 years at the 3 mg dose. I did not realize how bad it was for my system, I finally found a great Dr. and he told me I need to get off of it. 
I'm having such a hard time functioning some days. Eating is difficult, walking after I go down 1/3 of a mg. I have a great therapist as well, but I don't feel safe driving, sometimes walking, taking a shower...I'm planning on going down another 1/3 tomorrow so I went to the store and stocked up on prepared salads, and a lot of fruits, some veggies, a lot of supplements I read about taking. My Dr. also prescribed Neurontin for sleep but it gives me the worst nightmares and night sweats...I hate this time in my life. Does anyone know how long it really takes for the xanax to be out of my system?


----------



## ywf

some people claim it can last years but I doubt it. I've been off for a little over two months, wasn't bad until week 6 which lasted an agonizing couple of days and then week 8 it hit really hard with horrible anxiety and bipolar symptoms for another couple days. All is well again except I cannot sleep!


----------



## bazinga

I find the initial withdrawals don't last too long. However, increased anxiety is the bigger problem. It takes a while to readjust.

I tapered Klonopin from 1mg to .5mg then to .25mg with about 1-2 weeks inbetween. I didn't have any bad withdrawals fortunately. Having a beer can help with the withdrawals, but I wouldn't recommend it unless you are a drinker. Careful not to drink too much.


----------



## cagr1805

*How long does it take to detox from xanax?*

I've been taking 3 mg of xanax for about 8 years for sleep. I'm going off of it slowly now as I found out how bad this drug is for you. I'm down to 1 mg and really scarred to go down 1/3 of a mg starting tonight. The first couple of months were the worst. I'm just wondering how others are dealing with this same ordeal. It did wonders in the beginning, but just stopped working. My Dr. gave Neurontin for sleep and seizures which can occur during the detox stage, but I'm only on 800 mg at night, and the low does is because of the fact it can cause kidney failure. I have the worst nightmares, and very little sleep. I've read some crazy stuff about the detoxing - just curious about others who are going thru the same thing. It's not the best time to do this, but I started on this path about 2 months ago - I guess I have about 6 weeks more to go, and then will be completely off of it - and wondering what my life will be like then.


----------



## cazmayov

So many people try to alleviate the suffering caused by social anxiety
or other mental disorder by using meds or supplements... Anxiety can almost create a kind of hell given that there are so many people who take medications despite their
side-effects, which get worse and worse as the immune systems gets weaker
because of constant usage of medications. As a matter of fact I was in the same
situation 6 months ago! I don't even want to remember that period of my life.
I struggled with social anxiety for 5 years. I had no friends and my life was
a mess. I was always anxious in front of other people.
I tried desperately to find a cure for my mental disorder. After many failed
attempts I still didn't give up. I didn't want to take medications anymore as
their side-effects continued to get worse. One night as I was searching on the
internet I found a revolutionary method that can cure any mental disorder.
And it works for any type of mental disorder, even for severe mental illnesses like bipolar disorder.
Since I had nothing to loose I decided to try this method. After 2 months I managed to cure my social anxiety and ocd!
It's really astonishing that there is such a method to cure any type of mental disorder.
You can learn more here:

Unique and Revolutionary Approach

By the way, you better give up medication or supplements as soon as you can! They have too many side-effects.

You don't have to live with your mental disorder and take medication or supplements for the rest of your life!

You can cure your mental disorder. This method has been so simplified that anybody can learn. You only have to be open-minded and follow the advice.
And believe me, all those supplements or drugs won't help you. Yes, some of them don't have many side-effects. However studies have shown that they are useless to many people. Contrary to popular belief they are not effective on most people. Would you not rather use a revolutionary and unique method that works for everyone and can completely cure your mental disorder? Besides, it's far less expensive than drugs, therapies, supplements or whatever because once you learn how to cure your mental disorder you will not need any supplements or drugs. You will have this knowledge for the rest of your life. This method is the only natural and effective way to completely cure your mental disorder. It teaches you how to get in touch with your unconscious mind, which is better than any doctor. You only have to be open-minded.

I am going to leave the forum, too. I'm free from anxiety like many others.
As a matter of fact, nobody posts here anymore.
Since I don't suffer from social anxiety and depression anymore I am going to begin a new life.

You should not miss the opportunity to use this method. You have nothing to loose. Don't be like those people who choose to spend the rest of their life talking about medication and therapies.


----------



## 49erJT

If there was some other medication that would help my anxiety that was not habit forming I would be all over it but at the moment I feel stuck on Klonopin. Don't get me wrong, it works great for me but I worry about having to come off of it one day and if I'd be able to function (Keep my job, etc.) without it.


----------



## Blingle08

Redefine said:


> This is an extension of my last thread about tapering off klonopin. I was just wondering for those who withdrew off of benzos how long your withdrawal symptoms lasted after taking your last dose. I took my last dose of .125 mg July 13th and still can't sleep without sleep aids and am still experiencing anxiety.


I just had an incident where I didn't see the signs and the Xanax stopped working so I went through some serious withdraw symptoms I am exactly 1month and 4 days no benzo and my doctor told me its fully out of my system although the panic attacks and anxiety is much worse before the benzo I'm starting over completely with new medicine.


----------

